# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  variazione atto costitutivo e statuto di associazione

## studio2010

Buongiorno a tutti. Vorrei chiedere una informazione: 
I soci di un'associazione socio-culturale-ricreativa, mediante assemblea straordinaria, hanno deliberato per apportare modifiche ad un punto dell'atto costitutivo e ad uno dello statuto.  
1) Tali modifiche vanno registrate all'Agenzia delle Entrate? (notare che l'associazione al momento della sua nascita è stata registrata proprio presso tale ufficio finanziario) 
2) Quanto si paga di bollo o di altre tasse per una eventuale variazione? 
3) Oppure non devo fare nulla? 
Anticipatamente ringrazio.   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## alessio72

Allora, intanto devi verificare cosa prevede lo Statuto dell'associazione nei casi di modifiche statutarie e quindi lo devi rispettare in toto.
Poi ,se la modifica riguarda il mutamento del rappresentante legale o la variazione sede o modifiche consistenti il mutamento giuridico dell'ente,ovvero l'aggiunta di attivita commerciale,sarebbe buona norma recarsi in Agenzia Entrate facendo registrare lo Statuto come se si trattasse di atti privati,mettendoci ogni 100 righi e 4 facciate una marca da bollo da 14,62 .
Se le modifiche riguardano regolamenti interni e cmq gestyione interna,devi solo redigere il verbale di Assemblea Straordinaria che documenti il tutto.
Buona fortuna

----------


## studio2010

> Allora, intanto devi verificare cosa prevede lo Statuto dell'associazione nei casi di modifiche statutarie e quindi lo devi rispettare in toto.
> Poi ,se la modifica riguarda il mutamento del rappresentante legale o la variazione sede o modifiche consistenti il mutamento giuridico dell'ente,ovvero l'aggiunta di attivita commerciale,sarebbe buona norma recarsi in Agenzia Entrate facendo registrare lo Statuto come se si trattasse di atti privati,mettendoci ogni 100 righi e 4 facciate una marca da bollo da 14,62 .
> Se le modifiche riguardano regolamenti interni e cmq gestyione interna,devi solo redigere il verbale di Assemblea Straordinaria che documenti il tutto.
> Buona fortuna

  
Grazie per avermi risposto.  :Smile: 
Lo statuto non fa menzione dell'iter da seguire in caso di modifiche statutarie, ma solo del numero dei voti necessario per apportarle.
Comunque la variazione riguarda l'Ente riconosciuto a livello nazionale a cui affiliarsi.
Nello Statuto infatti era menzionato un ente specifico, ed ora che l'associazione vuole affiliarsi ad un altro ente, deve cambiare anche lo statuto.
Quindi in questo caso è sufficiente il verbale d'assemblea che prevede questa modifica, senza procedere ad alcuna registrazione presso Agenzia delle Entrate?
Ciao

----------


## falcioni

> Grazie per avermi risposto. 
> Lo statuto non fa menzione dell'iter da seguire in caso di modifiche statutarie, ma solo del numero dei voti necessario per apportarle.
> Comunque la variazione riguarda l'Ente riconosciuto a livello nazionale a cui affiliarsi.
> Nello Statuto infatti era menzionato un ente specifico, ed ora che l'associazione vuole affiliarsi ad un altro ente, deve cambiare anche lo statuto.
> Quindi in questo caso è sufficiente il verbale d'assemblea che prevede questa modifica, senza procedere ad alcuna registrazione presso Agenzia delle Entrate?
> Ciao

  normalmente negli statuti viene indicato (perchè richiesto da enti di promozione e federazioni) la tipica frase _"Allo scopo del riconoscimento sportivo lAssociazione si obbliga a conformarsi alle norme ed alle direttive del CONI nonché agli statuti ed ai regolamenti delle Federazioni Sportive Nazionali e delle Discipline sportive associate o dellEnte di Promozione Sportiva cui la società o associazione intende affiliarsi ... "_ ecc ecc. . Questo è obbligatorio. Se hai inserito il riferimento ad una specifica federazione o ad uno specifico Ente di promozione, ti tocca modificare lo statuto, perchè il nuovo Ente di promozione o Federazione non accetterà il vecchio.
Quindi come sai assemblea straordinaria e "registrazione" del verbale e del nuovo statuto. Perchè registrazione, perchè diversamente non avresti uno degli elementi fondamentali per usufruire delle agevolazioni fiscali dettate in  favore degli Enti Associativi no profit.
ciao

----------


## Sezz

Una Fondazione ha nello statuto l'indicazione della sede sociale, con via ed indirizzo. Se pensa di modificare la sede all'interno dello stesso comune deve provvedervi con assembela straordinaria con notaio oppure basta una assemblea ordinaria?

----------


## falcioni

> Una Fondazione ha nello statuto l'indicazione della sede sociale, con via ed indirizzo. Se pensa di modificare la sede all'interno dello stesso comune deve provvedervi con assembela straordinaria con notaio oppure basta una assemblea ordinaria?

  a mio avviso si.............. ti consiglio, nel prossimo statuto, di indicare : _La Fondazione ha sede nel comune di ........., variazioni all'interno dello stesso comune non comportano_ .......ecc.ecc................ e cmq il Notaio (cui sei obbligato fare riferimento trattandosi di Fondazione) sa come comportarsi 
ciao

----------


## Michele Nicotra

Salve a tutti,
la sede sociale della nostra Associazione Culturale non è più disponibile :Mad:  e dobbiamo, quindi, cambiarla.
Nello statuto e nell'atto costitutivo viene indicata la sede ma non sono presenti ulteriori disposizioni per la modifica della stessa :Confused: .  *Qual'è il modo più economico per cambiare sede?* 
Siamo costretti a ricorrere ad un notaio :EEK!:  oppure ci sono altre possibilità?
L'eventuale modifica di sede deve essere deliberata da chi?... Presidente, Consiglio Direttivo o Assemblea (immagino straordinaria)?
Spero che qualcuno ci dia un consiglio per risolvere la faccenda.

----------


## Dr. Pippu

Stando a vedere quello che so (ben poco) mi viene da chiedere: chi ha redatto l'atto costitutivo? Se è necessario un atto pubblico, dovete rivolgervi al notaio, in altro caso basta un verbale di assemblea dei soci (e successiva registrazione) per chiudere il discorso. 
Sbaglio? E se no, che cosa devo compilare? F23? Modelli di registrazione? Grazie!

----------


## Presina

Salve a tutti. Alla nostra confraternita di misericordia dobbiamo modificare lo statuto per poter accedere a numerosi contributi.
Ma mia domanda è: considerato che lo statuto originale (risalente a 35 anni fa) è stato redatto con Atto Pubblico, per poterlo modificare è necessario un altro Atto Pubblico o basta la registrazione all'agenzia dell'entrate? Considerate anche che non abbiamo ancora fatto l'iscrizione all'albo del volontariato quindi non siamo ancora formalmente una persona giuridica.
ed il verbale di modifica dello statuto va deliberato dall'assemblea strordinaria giusto?
Grazie a tutti..

----------


## giorgione78

Salve,
dovrei modificare lo statuto di una associazione senza scopo di lucro (APS). Le modifiche sono abbastanza importanti (modifiche al nome, adeguamento a legge 398/91) e quindi penso che dovrò registrarlo di nuovo. 
Volevo sapere qualcosa in merito ai costi.
Qualcuno indicava 1 marca da bollo ogni 100 righi o 4 facciate. 
La mia domanda è questa: il calcolo dei righi va fatto su tutto il nuovo statuto che si va a modificare?
Per i righi in eccesso ci vuole 1 marca da bollo? esempio 320 righi...4 marche o 3?
Devo pagare di nuovo l'imposta di registro?
Grazie 
Giorgio

----------

